# Is this enough pay?



## Ilovechocolate (Dec 24, 2021)

My husband has been offered a job in Bangkok. He would be on 180,000 baht per month (that includes housing allowance) and health care for him, me and our three children. Has anyone got any experience living in Thailand? Would this be enough? We have a 5 month old so I would be at house full time so wouldn't work. Our two other children (5 and 8) get tuition fees included in his package.
Does this sound OK? Or is it on the low side if he is the only one working?


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

Its not a bad package for an Expat. BUt with a wife and 3 kids its modest. Depending on his Visa status, in my experience, spouses of sponsored expats generally do NOT Get a work permit. Depending on where you live in BKK, rents vary from ridiculously cheap, to the obscene. So check your rent options. Often I see the 'rent allowance' is meager. 

Western Schools (ie BIS, AIS) are very expensive in Thailand, this is the most common complaint I hear from expats is that they can not afford to put their kids into International schools. There is no free education for expat kids, even in government schools, and the fees vary a lot. But, unlike US and UK schools, there is little support for foreign students, especially if they dont speak Thai. It could be very challenging for your kids, sure a amazing experience, but initially a nightmare. 

With a young child, consider this. If your little one develops a cough and fever, you have two choices, wait it out for 5 hours at the local public hospital, and probably be told to give him/her some paracetamol, or turned away and told to come back tomorrow. Or, spend THB5,000 to 8,000 for a consultation at a private hospital. A lot of expat health insurance policies do not cover general doctors visits and health care, they are all about accidents and hospitalisation. These are the hidden costs that could cripple you.

Really do your research well, do your sums and a budget, reach out to other established Expats and get the real truth. Foreign companies tend to support incoming expat workers well. Not so Thai or other Asian employers. REally do your research.


----------



## Casumb (11 mo ago)

180,000 is not of a small amount, given that in Thailand a salary of 50,000-60,000 baht/month is considered high (for Thai citizens). But with kids and an dependent, I doubt if the offered figure would be enough, especially for expats who would prefer to send their kids to international schools. However, there are many types of international schools though in many areas; some may be more less expensive than others.


----------



## Richard Head (9 mo ago)

My salary in 2014 was 180-210k THB month. I lived a good life. But throw kids, school, health insurance in to it and there won't be much left. You want to live in a decent complex for comfort, safety and social life for you and kids. You want your kids in a private school. The Thai teacher mentality is intimidate the kids, where Private school bring quality instructors. Be next to BTS/MRT is also important.


----------



## tyga (7 mo ago)

Hello all, keen to work in Bangkok. any job portals or headhunters to recommend for expats/foreigners? Thank you


----------

